# milk jug vs tomato can



## Artur (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello there

I got my upgrade to motta jug - new experience for my wife...and her smile justified the cost...would I achieve it wit tomato can? Probably not the same 'smile'...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Artur, you are not related to another recently departed forum member are you?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Artur, you are not related to another recently departed forum member are you?


Dave surely you don't mean they're coming in two by two?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The stalky one was grinding with something horrifically shit and didn't have the same machine so wouldnt say so


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Perhaps he's a brother from another mother?


----------



## Artur (Aug 5, 2014)

Charliej, no worries...no relation

I would suggest to watch your 'tongue' Mr D... as manners is something you might never learn


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I think Daren was merely having some banter and sure no offence was meant...

I'm unsure what pricatet relations you are referring to though?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Artur, just for your benefit, and in the nicest possible way, there are two hey things we do not talk about, other than in jest. The first is any reference to Lavazza (sorry Rod!) and the second is reference to a nameless one who posted a number of very obscure things in a short period of time, never particularly coffee related, that were funny for 5 seconds, then pissed everyone off. Your tomato posting was similar in content, hence the howls of derision from some quarters.Simple rule in here, is you try to get out of the forum as much as you put in......

And in relation to your posting, a skilled operative could probably make a decent foam in a tomato can, with practice. maybe those of a mind could throw down a challenge and we could have a prepare the perfect micro foam in the most obscure receptacle competition.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Artur said:


> would I achieve it wit tomato can?


What are you on about?


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

There was someone using a re shaped can before getting their jug. They had a pic up and all. Don't think it was you Artur was it? I thought it looked ok to fill in until the real jug arrived.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

No offence meant Artur - Boots nailed it... A bit of banter. Perhaps I should have waited longer before posting that to allow you time to get used to our strange sense of humour.

I'll fetch me coat


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

No class at all !

I use a hand-shaped Baxters Cock-a-Leekie soup can with a gold handle (better heat conduction) LOL:rolleyes:


----------



## Artur (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks for comments...especially from dfk... it sounds like we all have different sense of humour Daren (no offence taken) - to clarify - I have seen somewhere a barista who used container like a can to froth the milk and it made me laugh that it worked. However wanted to make a point that the coffee kit we buy is not always to make it taste better or look better but to make us or our better half (like in my example) feel better about using it.

I think it went wrong direction reading through the comments - gadgets are as much useful as they keep us happy for longer. Your comments would be more valued in a sense of sharing experience with something you bought not because espresso taste improved but because your feel about you as coffee maker/barista improved.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Every time i buy a new colour of inker cup, i feel my whole existence improves by 1%


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

shrink said:


> Every time i buy a new colour of inker cup, i feel my whole existence improves by 1%


Yes, they are lovely. I'm kicking myself that I didn't bring some back from my hols in Croatia last year. I still don't have any. I fancy a couple of espresso-size and a couple of 6 or 8oz Lunas. Either plain white or shiny black. Although SWMBO would probably go for the orange.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

My Favourite is the gunmetal grey finish in a flat white cup, although I rather like the blue and yellow too!

If they ever do a purple, i'll be there!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

shrink said:


> My Favourite is the gunmetal grey finish in a flat white cup, although I rather like the blue and yellow too!
> 
> If they ever do a purple, i'll be there!


I'd be in for purple too, and I love my grey and white Acme cups, I would really really like some cobalt blue cups though but can't find any in none bucket sizes


----------



## Artur (Aug 5, 2014)

Charlie

What about cobalt blue inside - size more for cappuccino unfortunately









Can send you a link if interested ( I may buy something from them as well)

See below

http://www.shopjapan.ca


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the picture Artur but I'm looking for 5-6 oz cups but a link would be good to see if they do anything else interesting.


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

shrink said:


> Every time i buy a new colour of inker cup, i feel my whole existence improves by 1%


So your measuring life in inker-ments!! Interesting


----------

